# How many



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Chickens do you have? I have 6.


----------



## spots (Jun 15, 2013)

I have 10 hens and 3 roosters


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I have six too. But I'm about to go get some more ¦]


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have 12. 6 layer pullets, one silkie roo, and 5 broiler cockerels.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I have 17 chickens and 1 turkey hen.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I have 16. 4 rir. 2 bo. 7 silkies. 3 cochins.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have 52 chickens ages ranging from 3days old to not laying any longer lol and I love them all


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have 12 pullets which are 3 1/2 weeks old. First time chicken keeper here.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

18 chickens, 2 ducks, 2 turkey chicks and 10 guinea chicks and absolutely love them all but id have to say my one silkie hen is my favorite!! <3


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Lets see we are down to 30 chickens, 2 geese, and 7 ducks. I have one duck sitting on eggs so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## cutesy (Jun 2, 2013)

We have 14 chicks, all pullets and 5 ducks, not sure yet what they are but we have 1 larger duck and it has taken over the roll as momma duck so I'm thinking it might be a female. We will see. It's been along time since we have had any poultry.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I have 43 mature birds, 22 pullets (and 4 little roos), and approximately 56 chicks just starting to get feathers.


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady (Jun 9, 2013)

We have 70 chickens 18 turkeys and 6 ducks. The turkeys will be dwindling at a every other week pace in about 2 months.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

5 white leghorn hens

5 red sex link

2 brown leghorn hens

1 brown leghorn rooster


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have 8 white layers white rock and leghorn cross. I have 8 pullets not laying yet 4 red sexlinks and 4 production red. I have two new hamshire red. I have a bantum hen with six babies. I also have a game hen and a Sumatra hen. I have two wyndottes. I also got five silkies and 4 barred rocks. I lastly have six black sex link and black star chickens.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I do NOT have as many Chickens as my Ego and Heart desires.
I have MORE Chickens than I need.
I have 9 chickens....3 are Roosters (too many by 2)
*BUT....*I expect to get some more chickens.....
....just for the Halibut.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

No worries its not the amount that counts any how it's the shear pleasure we get every day watching chickens be chickens and its kinda cool just to see what people have little flock or big flock we all flock together lol.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Currently have 9 adult, dual purpose birds and 26, 2 mo. old chicks and a broody on a clutch, so soon to have some more chicks I'm thinking. 

Used to always keep a flock of 30+ DPs most years but am trying to scale back to 10-15 only. That number goes up when I decide to do a batch of meaties.


----------

